# Sherry Red wine



## SueStanfield (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you substitute red wine for Red Sherry cooking wine?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to DC!  I would not use anything labeled "cooking wine" for anything, it has so much sodium added.  Red wine should be fine, though sherry has a different type of flavor.  Depends on what you're making.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 17, 2011)

if you don't mind the color and tannin added by the red wine, then by all means use red wine... you might not be able to substitute *sherry wine* with red wine, but for sherry cooking wine, everything is better than cooking wine...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2011)

Sherrys have a very different flavor from red wines.  You cn sub one for the other but the dish's flavor will be noticeably different.


----------



## SueStanfield (Jul 17, 2011)

*Red Wine*

Thanks for the advice.... I 'll see if I ruined my chicken/saffron dish with red wine... couldn't run to store for red sherry wine!  It'll prob. work since I left out the "saffron".... LOL!  I couldn't believe the price of $18.00 for 1/2 ounce!!


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 17, 2011)

SueStanfield said:


> Thanks for the advice.... I 'll see if I ruined my chicken/saffron dish with red wine... couldn't run to store for red sherry wine!  It'll prob. work since I left out the "saffron".... LOL!  I couldn't believe the price of $18.00 for 1/2 ounce!!


it's the most expensive food by weight in the world. but you don't really use it that much, so I never really cared about the price.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like you just created coq a vin.


----------

